# Rig trip



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







Going to beheading to the PetroniusWednesday the 12th, on a jigging trip; Looking for one person, that has his own jigging gear. Will be leaving <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Sherman</st1:City></st1lace> Cove at day break. For more info on the trip p.m your number


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

What boat?


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

> *JoshH (8/10/2009)*What boat?


 Add a pic for you.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Spot filled


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------

